# rim off set on a grizzly



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i looked and couldnt find ...tryin to trade a guy some tires and wheels ....what is the offset of grizzly factory wheels...verses my itp ss 112 offset...off my brute irs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno about factory fitment but it uses the same aftermarket wheels as the IRS brute.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

so im gonna take it that the factory wheels ,whatever offset they are, will fit my bike with a set of 29.5 x 10 laws on them..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't say for sure %100 w/ the tires but yes they are the same bolt pattern & will fit. I dunno what their stock offset is but I'm sure it's similar or wider.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

well...ill probably just put them on for awhile ...im gonna go ahead and order the superatv machined wheels that are 49.95...they look kinda like the ss 312...maybe its the 212...they should do fine till then...its probably just gonna sit in the shop anyways


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. Let us know about the grizz wheels


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Stock wheels are 12×6 on the front 5+1 on the off set rear are 12×7.5 off set on rear is 6.5+1 your aftermarket wheels are 12×7 with a 5+2 offset the grizzly wheels will not work if your running a 2" lift unless you use 1.5" spacers they will hit the a arms on the rear

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think im gonna get these...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it doesnt make any sense for the rear rims on an IRS to be a different offset....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

it dont.. because the wheels are sitting on my bike with a couple more miles on them ...
they only scrubb the floor boards just a little bit at full lock..might be better with aftermarket wheels...i only have 1" spacers and my shocks are turned to the lowest setting...so i dont think it makes a difference on this situation...the grizz wheels are wider in the back but not by much...i didnt even come close to hitting a-arms or the sway bar or the muffler..looked for any clearance issues,while ridin..i couldnt see any


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i will be ordering these come this next wednesday


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I like those. I think ya made a good choice.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its only took me 2 weeks to figure out which ones to get


----------

